# Revente IPhone 6 hs



## panany (13 Décembre 2016)

bonjour à tous mon IPhone 6 est malheureusement au bout du rouleau 

Carte mère hs visiblement.... quelqu un a une idée de combien je pourrait le revendre ou un moyen d en faire quelque chose ??? Un "bon plan"


Merci


----------



## melaure (13 Décembre 2016)

Désolé mais un mobile en panne, ça ne vaut rien. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a une pomme dessus que ça se transforme en or ... 

Après en Apple Store, tu dois pouvoir le faire changer pour 300/350 euros, mais cela en vaut-il le coup ?


----------



## peyret (13 Décembre 2016)

panany a dit:


> bonjour à tous mon IPhone 6 est malheureusement au bout du rouleau
> 
> Carte mère hs visiblement.... quelqu un a une idée de combien je pourrait le revendre ou un moyen d en faire quelque chose ??? Un "bon plan"
> Merci


Une brique à insérer dans un mur


----------



## melaure (13 Décembre 2016)

peyret a dit:


> Une brique à insérer dans un mur



Tu parles vu la finesse, il en faut des iPhones pour les 4 murs de ta maison. Au moins avec des Newton, ça te coûtait moins cher en nombre d'unité


----------



## dragao13 (13 Décembre 2016)

panany a dit:


> bonjour à tous mon IPhone 6 est malheureusement au bout du rouleau
> 
> Carte mère hs visiblement.... quelqu un a une idée de combien je pourrait le revendre ou un moyen d en faire quelque chose ??? Un "bon plan"
> 
> ...


Garde le pour le lancer de pavés à la prochaine révolution !!!


----------

